# Has anyone stayed at the Villas at Banyan Bay in Belize?



## anne1125 (Oct 13, 2009)

We have a unit on hold.  Our son will be graduating college in 2011 and he tried scuba diving for the first time this summer in Grand Cayman and really enjoyed it.

We want to get him certified and they do that at Banyan Bay.  It is listed as a gold crown resort and RCI reviews are good.

Anyone here have any feedback before we commit?

Thanks!
Anne


----------



## Harvey and Lin (Oct 13, 2009)

We stayed at Banyan Bay a few years ago (paid stay, not a timeshare trade). It was a very nice resort, and I don't think units come up very often in RCI. Some units are right on the beach, but many are back a bit surrounding the pool. There is a dive shop right on property. There is also a good restaurant, and the resort is not too far from town (San Pedro). We love Belize, and Ambergris Caye is a wonderful place. I don't think you can go wrong!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2009)

The resort has really good reviews on Trip Advisor and Redweek.  The TUG reviews are old and just so-so.  There is an extra flight involved over to Ambergris Caye and a $250 utility charge by the resort.  We grabbed a week in April as we have never been to Belize.  Good Luck!

Carolyn


----------



## anne1125 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.  We took a June week in 2011.  My husband went online last night and found some wonderful dive pictures.  He can't wait.

Belize, here we come.

Anne


----------



## caribbean (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey Carolyn-

I was looking at it too and reading the good reviews. Then I saw the $250/week fee. If we want to go for 2 weeks, that's and extra $500 and is just a bit too much for me. A real turn off. I have a 4000 sq ft home and don't even pay $200 in electricity for an entire month. What do you wanna bet that the owners already pay for the power in their MF?


----------

